# SVCC Going out of biz sale



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Details at my homepage, stop by tomorrow May 1 to help me clean the place out....

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/

Thx
Karl


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Karl,

Sorry to hear your getting out of the business. My bike still fits me like a glove  I'll try to stop by tomorrow.

Stover


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

wow... sorry to hear. good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have anything left, I'd be interested - if you're willing to ship. That includes any small POP displays that could be easily shipped.


----------

